# Positions during the siege



## Confusticated (Aug 15, 2004)

Based on what is known about the locations of the elves and the very little that could be guessed at the relative size of the populations do you think they arranged themselves wisely during the siege on Angband?

How about the location of Amrod, Amras and Caranthir? As far as defence goes they just were not positioned very well, or were they?

Should Caranthir gave concentrated his people out in Maglor's gap instead of along the Ered Luin where any attackers would either have to come from the South, through the dwarves or through his brothers' people first?

The position of the twins. Did they fear attack from the South? Because if not, their position doesn't make much sense, or does it? The only people they were in a place to defend in the event of attack from any direction other than south was themselves. We already know they apparantly did not go north to fight at any point during the Bragollach so what were they doing? Did they just dwell where the hunting was good with little care for protecting the lands against Morgoth?


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Aug 15, 2004)

Look at it as 'strategic depth' and it does make sense.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 16, 2004)

Well I don't know anything about war strategy. Will you explain how? 

Was it just so that no surprise assualt could wipe everybody out at once? 

So they would be harder to surround? 

I guess they have to keep their defences distributed well since the enemy would always attack the weakest point but wouldn't any attack from the South or East have become known to the Noldor in time to move their forces?


During the Dagor Bragollach Fingolfin and Finrod tried to reach Dorthonion, and even though we aren't told how much force Finrod took or how much Fingolfin would have taken if he could have made it there, the actions are different than the sons of Feanor who did not join their brothers Maglor and Maedhros. 

But I do remember reading somewhere (LQ?) that Curufin and Celegorm aided Orodreth at Minas Tirith around this time. In that scenario their leaving the East might be better explained.

I wonder if a good anaylsis of the military strategy during the WotJ can be found.


----------

